# Poo Concerns - Vet?



## Largo (May 8, 2018)

Hello,

We have a 16 weeks old V at home and recently we noticed a change in his pooing behavior. Sorry in advance for the graphic content below.:grin

When he goes for a poo, he will release a big chunk of poo (nothing new there) but then will move slightly and stay with his butt up for 1-2 minutes releasing small "snakes" of poo as if he wants to evacuate more but can't.

Although, he hasn't lost his appetite and he still is normal happy self, we wonder if something is stuck in there.

What would be your advise?

Thanks,


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

He may have an impacted anal gland, vet visit can help explore.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

You know you're in love when you not only ask about poo, but find other willing to talk about it, too. 

I'm not sure about his posture, with his butt up (?), typically they hunch over like a question mark with their butt pointing down...looking both really silly and awfully cute at the same time. If his butt is actually up, IDK what that would mean, and it would be cause for me to call the vet. Typically, if they have a blockage..a serious, potentially life threatening event, btw...nothing comes out and they are in obvious distress. And, puppies are prone to them b/c they get into everything and have very little space down there to pass things if they ingest big stuff.

If he's pooping the normal way, like a question mark...take a look at the stringy stuff and see if it's actually string or grass..string is dangerous, grass not..although it often gets caught back there, you might need to give him a hand..I know, pretty gross, but that's love for you.


----------



## Largo (May 8, 2018)

gingerling said:


> You know you're in love when you not only ask about poo, but find other willing to talk about it, too.


That's so true  Thanks so much for your answers.

Sorry for my description of the pooing posture (butt up), the one you describe is exactly what he does. Stays in that question mark position for quite a while after the first poo.

I will try to have closer look but last i checked there were no grass or string. I did spot some red liquid which might be blood though.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh, blood in stool=vet call ASAP!


----------



## Largo (May 8, 2018)

Not sure it is blood. Might be the rest of his beef mince... Anyhow We are going to the vet today. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

If he's had soft stools for a few days, the blood could just be from irritation as opposed to something more serious. I believe that was the case with my dog around that age, but the emergency vet (I saw blood and panicked!) gave her an antibiotic as a precaution. I'm sure your vet will run a fecal test for parasites to rule them out. 



If the tests come back clear, (it sounds like you're feeding a raw diet, yeah?) then I'd double check you're doing the right proportions of meat, bone, and organ to keep the stools at a good consistency.


----------



## Largo (May 8, 2018)

We went to the Vet this morning and she didn't seem concerned. She advised to put Largo on a Chicken/Rice Diet for 4-5 days and gave us some probiotics to add to his meals.

einspänner, we feed Largo 3 cups of premium dry food and 1/4 cup of chicken or beef mince a day (he is 17 weeks old).


----------

